# Slab wood cutting - Looking for ideas.



## SKIN052 (Aug 7, 2012)

I know I have seen pics of some saw horse designs for cutting slabs up but the search function was not helpful. I just picked up about 1 1/2 cord and would like to get them cut and stacked this weekend. Any pics of your ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2012)

Hopefully a mod will be along and move this into the wood shed.  I think you will get more bites over there.

There are several different styles that have been on this site and I kinda like the ones that are in a U shape and spaced accordingly to your stove requirements.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 7, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/what-do-you-do-with-splits-that-are-too-long.78983/#post-1006315

There are a few in this thread Skin052.

zap


----------



## WES999 (Aug 7, 2012)

I made one of these, like a giant miter box, works well.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 7, 2012)

I have posted this several times.  The H style sawbuck, You can just cut all the way down without hitting anything, space the H according to your needs, the miter style above looks like a variation but you would have to be more careful and also there are times when a piece would not be in the right spot.  The open H gives you a few more options.


----------



## Locust Post (Aug 7, 2012)

I like this set up golfandwood has here. If I continue to run across slab I may build one of these. I have had some slab for the last 3 years and have just used a couple folding plastic saw horses. They open and have a shelf on the bottom. I can get about 10 slabs in and make 3 cuts before moving them again. Sorry no pics.
The other thing that works well to get through a pile in a hurry is if you have someone that can feed you.


----------



## swagler85 (Aug 8, 2012)

I cut a bit of slabwood this year, the wood I got was in bundles around 1/2 cord. I just  cut it right in the bundle. Worked great just cut in from both ends at stove length until I got to the steel band holding it together. Then slid out the last piece and I was done.


----------



## SKIN052 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well here is my solution, cost me $30 but well worth it.


----------



## legrandice (Aug 12, 2012)

Growing up my dad used to purchased truck loads of slab wood.  We would work through the pile.  He would cut on one end, I would then remove the cut wood and stack it while he cut on the other.  Then we would switch.  Worked pretty good as no splitting was required.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 12, 2012)

radial arm saw works nice for cutting slab too, but I like the one you ended up building, Skin!


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 12, 2012)

I like it, the big H.  Just be carefule when you get to the bottom.  Looks like if you added another 2X4 across each H it might give you a little more breathing room


----------



## Dill (Aug 13, 2012)

I buy my slabs  banded, and I pick a  couple 6x6s under the bundle when they load it on the trailer. That way I can just cut down through the bundle with my 288xp and a 24 inch bar.
The other way I've done it, is with a cordwood saw behind the tractor.


----------



## Realstone (Aug 13, 2012)

That is truly a functional thing of beauty Skin. If you filled it with 12' green logs, would it hold the weight, IYO?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Aug 13, 2012)

Dill said:


> I buy my slabs banded, and I pick a couple 6x6s under the bundle when they load it on the trailer. That way I can just cut down through the bundle with my 288xp and a 24 inch bar.
> The other way I've done it, is with a cordwood saw behind the tractor.


 I do the same. If I might add, I toss a few ratchet straps under the bundles so I can keep the mess from falling apart after a few cuts.
My bundles are about 4-5' x 8' length. The lower slabs go on the saw buck.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice job skin, I may make one like yours too, I imagine it would be good for larger rounds as well as long branches.


----------



## SKIN052 (Aug 14, 2012)

Realstone said:


> That is truly a functional thing of beauty Skin. If you filled it with 12' green logs, would it hold the weight, IYO?


 I was thinking the same thing, I think it will. I built it strong using lag bolts. May not fill it right to the top with green wood but at least I could get 6-8 nice size sticks on it. Since I bring back allot of my wood in log lenght I hope it works well.


----------



## TomB (Aug 26, 2012)

I use slab wood from the local saw mill... I cut it off the trailer and stack it and off the ground. Its a lot of work to unstack the bundles of slabs. I usually cut it to fit the opening on my furnace. It stacks nice, it drys fast ( year or so). I usually get oak, sometimes cherry. Just thought you might want to see how I cut and stack it. I have about 20 cords stacked, about 2 years ahead.


----------



## Realstone (Aug 26, 2012)

I would imagine 6' stacks are no problem with slabs.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad to see some of the slabs being used. Lots and lots of that stuff goes to waste every year. It is good to burn the slabwood during the daytime and save the logs for night burning.


----------

